# B-Project



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

One more 125liter (33 galon) cube is finished.
Main techniques & dimentions can be found in previouse twin's thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/74371-project.html

*State of a viv for 25/12/2011*


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

*Main works.*

I got same unit of a cube with 50cm (19.6in). 
Dimentions can be found here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/74371-project.html










_Small imgs can be opened in a new window._

Siliconing EpiWeb

 










PVC pipe tubes for false bottom.
Simple EggCrate as false bottom.

  

First tries of mounting the logs.

   

silicone + cocofiber, very simple.



















Adding some lianas.
Technique is popular now a days  Same as the last build http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/74371-project.html


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

*Planting of greenery*

I made a gravel strip before front glass










Upper view. Gravel, EpiWeb can be ssen. On the right there is aquariun substrate for planting, i got bad growth in simple barck mix.










Just a front shot.










Right part.



















Left part.



















And here goes the bottom.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

another beautiful vivarium from RNKot. well done!


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice job....Next build I will also try this EpiWeb..


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

Very clean and well done, can't wait till the plants fill in!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm thinking about kepeeng here 2-4 A. Galactonotus.
What do you think will this tank siut them? I mean is there enough space for them to climb?
Actually the tank is really deep and full of curved wood.


----------



## wohlerswi (Nov 20, 2011)

I like it a lot. I would be all too tempted to drop a more terrestrial thumbnail pair in there like some summersi  That would be sick!
Good luck it looks amazing and will only continue to get better.
Will


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

That is a very sharp looking tank, lets hope the plants all grow in well. Good job.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

In this viv I have only two bromeliads - thought taht A. Galactonotus won't use them as much as Thumbnails do. So it was the plan.
So A. Galactonotus won't benefit in such sloping hardscape?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Ranitomeya Uakarii.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

It is gorgeous! (But what has happened to the uakarii?)


----------



## isias (May 12, 2015)

Wow one of the nicest tanks I have ever seen! Great job


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Have no luck with Ranitomeya in total. They parished two weeks after arrival. So changed to other species.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope you have better luck in the future because your vivs are perfect for ranitomeya and/or pums.


----------

